# schreibgeschützt, versteckt klar, aber was ist Archiv?



## Shiivva (9. Oktober 2001)

Ihr kennt ja alle diese Möglichkeit, sich die Dateieigenschaften unter Win anschauen zu lassen.
Da gibt es ja, versteckt, schreibgeschützt und Archiv.
Die ersten beiden sind mir klar, aber was ist "Archiv"?
Bzw. welche Bedeutung hats?
Mir ist das heute mal wieder aufgefallen..und auch, dass ich gar nicht weiss, was es genau heisst....
Klärt mich auf


----------



## Dunsti (9. Oktober 2001)

is ganz einfach 

Dieses Attribut wird immer dann vom Betriebssystem gesetzt, wenn die Datei geändert wird. (falls es nicht gesetzt war)

In den meisten Backup-Programmen (wie z.B. WinZip) kann man angeben, daß beim Archivieren dieses Attribut gelöscht werden soll.

Damit hast Du die Möglichkeit herauszufinden, welche Dateien archiviert werden müssen, und welche seit dem letzte Archivieren unverändert geblieben sind.

alles klar?

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Shiivva (9. Oktober 2001)

jetzt schon 

Danke!


----------

